# My Spec V



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey I've been here for a while but I've never posted any pics of my car, hereyago!!





































If pics don't work try here......http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/723242/1


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good man


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks real good so far. What else do you plan to do with the car?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

:redx:


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Welll right now I have an AEM CAI and Eibach Sportlines, I have Brembo x-drilled/slotted rotors in the mail, PBR pads here at home and I just sold my stock wheels so Im going to order the APEXi N1 (and possible a header?)

Try these pics and see if they work better


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........damn i like that car in yellow. and the black rims/chrome lip just set it off. :thumbup: awsome mang.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

91sentra said:


> :redx:


Don't post that! Why do you think he said:
"IF PICTURES DON'T WORK CLICK HERE"


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hot ass car, sexay ass wheels, pimp ass friends, awsome dog, cute wife :thumbup: , and a little girl.............your set bud







lol yea :cheers:


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL...Yea he's a pimp...thanks man, now all I need it a PTI turbo kit and I'll be set....ahhhh tis' the season for giving!!


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

I got the red x of doom as well.......


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Don't post that! Why do you think he said:
> "IF PICTURES DON'T WORK CLICK HERE"


Sorry! Didnt notice it. 
The car looks hella good man. I love the rims. I've always had a soft spot for yellow Specs
Keep it up.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the car is sweet, the girl is hot, but the dog is the pimp of the pimps.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know why the X's are showing up, I did it right (I think), copy shortcut and paste it in the little box comes up when you click the img button and hit enter right?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

right click the pic and click on properties...then copy the whole address from there...I just learned that the other day.

Your car looks sharp...first one of those SERs I saw was yellow like that...the rims fir the style.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

*OK....lemme try again!!*




























and finally...










See if those work better


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Binger said:


> right click the pic and click on properties...then copy the whole address from there...I just learned that the other day.
> 
> Your car looks sharp...first one of those SERs I saw was yellow like that...the rims fir the style.



Thank you I got it to work now, and thanks for the compliments!!


----------

